

Creationist campaigner has Richard Dawkins' official website banned in Turkey - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/sep/19/religion.turkey

======
rrf
This is more a story of one nation’s sensibilities and attitudes to free
speech. Nice understated response from the Dawkins site – the introduction of
a simple “Banned in Turkey” banner.

------
deathbyzen
The fight of ideas is a perilous war. We try not to be Pyrrhic in our
victories. We strive for justice and valor... but in the end, what could be
honorable about destroying another?

------
netcan
I'm on the RDF mailing list. I think they sent me a notice of this. As a
guerrilla tactic, it seems like this is almost to Richard Dawkins' advantage.

